# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  BABA DE CARACOL KREM ZE SLIMAK  opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

BABA DE CARACOL KREM ZE SLIMAKA jestem młodą dziewczyną i mam straszną bliznę po wypadku na piszczelu 
czy krem faktycznie zmniejsza i powoduje zanik blizn ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> BABA DE CARACOL KREM ZE SLIMAKA jestem młodą dziewczyną i mam straszną bliznę po wypadku na piszczelu 
> czy krem faktycznie zmniejsza i powoduje zanik blizn ???


Witam
Faktycznie kremy i maści ze śluzem ślimaka chilijskiego działają na regenerację skóry. Jednak wśród kremów z tym składnikiem trzeba dobrze szukać i czytać etykiety, aby znaleść ten właściwy z uwagi na wielką liczbę podróbek lub kremów, które zawierają minimalną ilość tego składnika. Na wstępie proponuję odrzucać te , które nie określają ile śluzu i w jakiej formie jest on w kremie. Po drugie czytać skład INCI, pierwsze miejsca w składzie to te substancje , której w kremie jest najwięcej , jeśli Snail Secretion Filtrate czyli śluz ślimaka jest przy końcu wyliczanki- znaczy , ze jego są śladowe ilości!  Ja miałam blizny po oparzeniu na ręce, miałam gdyż już prawie nie ma śladu , nie jest to wyłącznie zasługa śluzu,ale z pewnością duża rola w nim tkwi. Smarowałam dwoma kremami: Antuco i Eliciną , oba są dobre, mimo  , że Elicina zakłamuje na etykiecie skład. Polecam i warto spróbować oba. Anna Gdańsk

----------

